# Mac corner



## zombie (Jun 29, 2005)

*Hi guys, any Mac users/fans around here. If yes, then you are at the right place. I had been using PCs for a good part of my life. But once I was introduced to Mac, I radically changed the concept of computing for me. All those who have been lucky enough to use the Mac will agree with me. So guys lets discuss Apple over here. If you have any queries about Apple products - especially iPod - feel free to ask me. 

Man I just love the Macs, from the revolutionary iMac to the mighty PowerMac G5.*


----------



## mail2and (Jun 29, 2005)

We're from the same land  Mac fan here too... 

yeah only the ppl who hv actually used Mac will know and feel the difference....


----------



## Grace (Jun 30, 2005)

Whts the price of iPod 20 gb?


----------



## zombie (Jun 30, 2005)

*iPod 20GB will set you back by around 21k. I suggest instead of buying it from India, you can ask someone coming from U/UK to get it for you. In US it costs only $299. Thats a steal I think. I recently got my iPod Shuffle 1GB. iPod Photo 60GB is in pipeline.   Funny thing is our family is split into 2 camps. One that supports PC & OPFOR (ie me and my band of brothers). OPFOR is armed with iMac G5, Powerbook 17" & iPod 15GB & Shuffle. Enemy units are equipped with variety of evil PC/Notebooks.  8) *


----------



## mail2and (Jun 30, 2005)

Ipod 20 gb is now with color screen. They have dropped the b/w model...


----------



## zombie (Jun 30, 2005)

*Just like my beloved iPod Photo....  *


----------



## Grace (Jul 1, 2005)

zombie said:
			
		

> *iPod 20GB will set you back by around 21k. I suggest instead of buying it from India, you can ask someone coming from U/UK to get it for you. In US it costs only $299. Thats a steal I think. I recently got my iPod Shuffle 1GB. iPod Photo 60GB is in pipeline.   Funny thing is our family is split into 2 camps. One that supports PC & OPFOR (ie me and my band of brothers). OPFOR is armed with iMac G5, Powerbook 17" & iPod 15GB & Shuffle. Enemy units are equipped with variety of evil PC/Notebooks.  8) *


m gettin iPod Colour 20g at 17k here


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 1, 2005)

Although it's upto U grace madam, but I suggest going for Creative Zen Micro insted of ipod, not only they are smaller then ipod, & easy to control they also cost a lot less, the 5 GB model will cost U Rs 13,000 & 5 GB is enough for songs if U ask me, it also playes wma as well as mp3, in my opinion it is better then ipod 20 GB as it costs less & is smaller, & comes in colors other then white


----------



## ECE0105 (Jul 1, 2005)

*FAscinated*

Hi !

     I'm very intereseted in the Mac but I unfortunately haven't seen in full blood. I would appreciate it if some one could please update me on the Imac Mini, is it a full blown comp ? Since it costs just _Rs. 10,000/- (I THINK)_ it is perfectly in my budjet. I'm fascinated with the mac and would like to know more abt it.


----------



## mail2and (Jul 1, 2005)

Mac Mini costs 30,000 rupees in India. Yes, it is a fully-featured computer cramped in a small box  It has the G4 1.25 ghz processor. You can equate this to Athlon 2200+ or equivalent to that. Though, Mac mini is expected to be updated soon

Mac Mini Config

PowerPc G4 1.25 Ghz/1.42 Ghz

256 Mb ddr Ram

Ati 9200 32 Mb

Dvd/Cd-rw combo

40 Gb hdd/80 Gb

The 1.25 Ghz model costs 30k while the 1.42 Ghz model costs 33k.

I'd say you should wait for a while as Mac Mini is expected to get an update soon.


----------



## zombie (Jul 1, 2005)

*Since I have spent quiet some time working on Macs, I know they are not GHz slaves like our normal PCs. I had a eMac 800MHz with 512MB RAM for work, but it was still way faster than my current HP machine with 2.8GHZ HT and 512MB RAM. It never hanged even if I used more than 20 applications at once. So with a 1.25GHz you can expect performance similar to 3.2GHz HT. My advice, if your budget permits, go for it. BTW in US the base model costs $500.*


----------



## zombie (Jul 1, 2005)

Grace said:
			
		

> m gettin iPod Colour 20g at 17k here



*Thats great. Is this the grey market price or the Apple dealer price ? The price I told you is from the Apple store at Forum in Bangalore. Just make sure that you purchase it from the dealer because if you purchase it from grey market, there are chances that it may be a refurbished one, though chances of refurbished one are very rare. If its OK then you can also opt for APP (Apple care Protection Plan). It covers your iPod for 2 years. This includes repairs as well as carriage.*


----------



## zombie (Jul 1, 2005)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> Although it's upto U grace madam, but I suggest going for Creative Zen Micro insted of ipod, not only they are smaller then ipod, & easy to control they also cost a lot less, the 5 GB model will cost U Rs 13,000 & 5 GB is enough for songs if U ask me, it also playes wma as well as mp3, in my opinion it is better then ipod 20 GB as it costs less & is smaller, & comes in colors other then white



*Hey buddy. Thats a good deal. But consider this. You get 15GB more for mere 4k. Moreover you can use iPod as an external HD as well. For all those who dont know, let me inform you that you can use iPod to store data just like you do with your USB HD. So iPod looks good and performs well.*


----------



## Grace (Jul 1, 2005)

Will be buying it from a shop tht sells Apple Products here


----------



## zombie (Jul 1, 2005)

*Then what are we waiting for. Just move in for the kill. I mean go ahead and buy it. If you have any troubles with it, then you know whom to contact. BTW if its possible, then use it with IEEE 1394 (FireWire) port on your computer because its quiet faster than USB interface.*


----------



## borg (Jul 1, 2005)

Get your Apple prices here-

*www.asia.apple.com/store/india/


----------



## zombie (Jul 1, 2005)

*Thank you borg. On the official site it says 21,400 for 20GB. So Grace just make sure that you are getting the right stuff for right price. Heppy podding.*


----------



## borg (Jul 1, 2005)

Apple is great man. I started my computing life on a Mac. But I kinda feel Apple sold its soul by switching over to Intel. Though it might be sound decision technically, it just doesn't feel right.


----------



## zombie (Jul 1, 2005)

*Even I was pissed when they declared they'll be switching to Intel. But it makes sense commercially & may be technically. Till now Apple has been using various chips. May be now they can bring down the prices by introducing Intel chips. I fondly remember the time when PC users were dreaming about 233MHz computers while there were models from Apple "blazing" at 350MHz thanks to the Motorola processors. Right now Mac come with G5 processors from IBM. And boy they are so powerful. Borg I havent been as lucky as you but I loved Mac from the very first time I saw its pic. I guess it was iMac colors. Fortunately I have been able to use Macs now and I am one very happy Mac user.*


----------



## ECE0105 (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks for the information Mr. mail2me.


The Rs. 10,000/- price was given in the Digit Mag. In that 30days with gizmos section.

Could U also tell me the different applications provided with the MAC MINI.
 I would like to play games & edit phots & videos on it.


----------



## zombie (Jul 1, 2005)

*Hey buddy, the best thing about Mac is that you get all the software you'll ever need. And if you want to use MS Office, then you can also get it on Mac. *www.asia.apple.com/store/india/macmini.html This link gives a list of software that come bundled with Mac Mini. It includes iLife, which is like a collection of multimedia applications.*


----------



## ECE0105 (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks Zombie. But are the software available easily in India. Also can the Games meant for PC be played on a MAC, I know a few applications are compatible for both or do I have to get an emulator like in Linux based systems ?


----------



## zombie (Jul 2, 2005)

*Dont thank me. I am only helping a soul lost in the world of PCs.   AFAIK, emulators are available for Mac. And about the software for Mac, well you can get it easily now since there are Apple dealers spread across India.*


----------



## mail2and (Jul 2, 2005)

The prices and configs mentioned at the apple india store are old 

They haven't update since Tiger was lauched. 

Although the dealers and the phone numbers mentioned there are updated regularly...


----------



## zombie (Jul 2, 2005)

*Seems prices are almost the same. Not much difference. *


----------



## borg (Jul 2, 2005)

> But are the software available easily in India.



Depends on what u mean by 'software'. If u are talking games, then I am sorry to tell u that the Mac isn't the best machine to play games on. Very few games are available for it here in India. That doesn't mean thee are no games for it either.

On the other hand, if you talking about graphics software (photoshop, etc) the Mac rules !!!


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 2, 2005)

Don't think about gaming on a Mac, at least not until they Intel-based Macs come out. But, as borg said, Macs are great when it comes to photo/video editing.


----------



## borg (Jul 2, 2005)

Now that Apple has moved to intel, its former arch rival, which it used to criticize so much, do you think Apple will adopt Microsoft's OS some time in the future?. I mean, we saw Apple teaming up with IBM, its former arch nemesis, we saw it teaming up with MS before & now we see it teaming up with Intel for processors, which would have been impossible to imagine just a few months ago (or even days ago). So, people, is there a chance Apple will move to MS in the long run (ofcourse I am not talking about 1 or two years from now). What d'ya say?.


----------



## ECE0105 (Jul 2, 2005)

So finally we are seeing the decline of the best OS ever created.
The nemesis of the MAC I can say if it ever gets foolish enough to merge with the filthiest OS maker in the world.

Hope everyone agrees with me.


----------



## allajunaki (Jul 2, 2005)

Hello??
What are you guys talking about?
Apple Will NEVER ABANDON mac OS X.... 
Its plain and simple, Mac OSX is VERY GOOD.
OSX is very efficient in utilizing the hardware, hence the performance of macs.. dont confuse the switch to intel as switch to Microsoft. Infact im sure more ppl will try running OSX on other PC's than ppl trying to run windows on MAC-PC or MAC-X86. 
Apple wont give up on OSX,they dont have to...its doing great ( Given a choice i will go for an iBook for my laptop.. just for the sake of OSX.).
So as u can see.. Im a ardent Apple fan Stuck with a PC, Windows XP, Creative Muvo Mp3 Player.


----------



## super_i_man (Jul 4, 2005)

by the way were can i try using a Mac i am mumbai.


----------



## mail2and (Jul 4, 2005)

Contact  apple india at their toll free number 1600-444-683... they'll give u the list of dealers....


----------



## zombie (Jul 4, 2005)

*Wow I was on a vacation for the weekend and it seems some good discussions have taken place over here. Good going guys. BTW Mac is more like a productivity tool so you can do all those stuff with it. Sadly its not as good a gaming platform as PC.*


----------



## zombie (Jul 6, 2005)

*Hey guys, what happened to out potential Mac users ? Grace did you get that iPod ?? And ECE what bout your Mac mini ??*


----------



## zombie (Jul 13, 2005)

*Why is the room so quiet ??*


----------



## super_i_man (Jul 13, 2005)

i think all mac users are trying out windows........ no matter they are busy


----------



## zombie (Jul 14, 2005)

*Busy rebooting their PCs I guess.    *


----------



## allajunaki (Jul 14, 2005)

More interesting than apple is man behind apple computers , Founder and CEO of Apple Steve jobs.. here is an interview he gave on june 12th.
*news-service.stanford.edu/news/2005/june15/jobs-061505.html


----------



## zombie (Jul 15, 2005)

*Hats off to Mr Jobs. He has made Apple what it is today.*


----------



## super_i_man (Jul 15, 2005)

zombie said:
			
		

> *Hats off to Mr Jobs. He has made Apple what it is today.*



sorry to say, but Microsoft is way ahead, some one else in the place of Jobs could have made a differece, he runs it like a family business


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Jul 15, 2005)

Hey Zombie get a life (pun intended  ) rather than trying to start a Mac Vs PC flame war.

Personally I've used both, and I find the PC platform far superior in usability just for the sheer number of apps available, freeware and otherwise. Growing up with PC's and being stuck with Mac's in my university (in a room with free 1.5MBPS internet, all the PC's used to be occupied when I entered the building) wasn't a memorable experience.

Anyway, that doesn't mean Macs are inferior or whatever. Just not my cup of tea. Different strokes for different folks. Get it? Good. Now, go get a life.

EDIT: _Add_

Regarding you're original query - NO, I would not use a Mac even if it were free. YES, I would use it if it had the the same number of available apps and games and a developer community as large as that for PC.

I'm a great fan of Apple's design philosophy and marketing strategy. I've even studied it as part of my Design For Excellence course. How else would they turn an inferior (as compared to Creative) Mp3 player iPod into a winner. 

Cheers,
Keith


----------



## borg (Jul 15, 2005)

> sorry to say, but Microsoft is way ahead, some one else in the place of Jobs could have made a differece, he runs it like a family business




In what ways is MS ahead?. Marketshare? Profits?. What difference does that makes to us?. We are users, not stockholders. We are interested in a good product, not how much money, the company makes. And as for Steve running Apple as a family business, I don't know what u mean by that. Whatever it means, thank God, Steve is around.


----------



## zombie (Jul 15, 2005)

*Guys I dont intend to start a flame war. Just that I want to communicate with like minded people & want to know opinion of others. I thank digit for providing this common platform. Though I am an ardent Mac fan, I cant simply afford it. May be thats why I attracted to it more than PC. Human psychology.   

BTW Keith where are the screenshots. Weekend approaching. Upload some more.*


----------



## gauravsuneja (Oct 23, 2005)

hi any body knows how to get usb hdd external to show up in my mac mini 

al of us can form a user gruop we can chat widh each other on yahoo at aspecific day ona specific time

dr_gauravsuneja@yahoo.com


----------



## goobimama (Oct 23, 2005)

Nice to see a mac section in the digit forums. 

My dad has bought the iBook G4 and I get to use it now and then. It is a wonderful piece and Tiger really kicks azz. 

I can't wait to get my hands on the iMac G5 in April (Some stuff is gonna happen in my finances and I'm gonna get the cash only then..)


----------



## mail2and (Oct 23, 2005)

goobi better wait for june if ur waiting till april.. new x86 macs are expected at WWDC in June, 06...


----------



## nix (Oct 23, 2005)

hey gx&keith what you saying...creative zen micro better than ipod.. if it was that good then ppl would have bought it right?...i mean, how can ipod become so popular if its not as good as creative's zen micro.?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 24, 2005)

i realy wounder....

why MAC OSes r hardware based?? why they dont come like windows or linux system??

asemble ur own hardware & then just put ur MAC OS over it... why we dont have that option?? why do we have buy a whole system....

:roll:

certainly i am not the 1st one to wounder about or the last one... so if any one put some good bright light on this matter...



			
				mail2and said:
			
		

> goobi better wait for june if ur waiting till april.. new x86 macs are expected at WWDC in June, 06...



hmm will then we have that over writen option ??


----------



## goobimama (Oct 24, 2005)

> goobi better wait for june if ur waiting till april.. new x86 macs are expected at WWDC in June, 06...



But wont that be just with the Mac mini and stuff like that? I want the iMac G5, which I think it quite nice as it is. I don't want a rubbish system when I get it. I hear the IBM PowerPC chips and systems are very efficient and powerful and also stable. They are moving to intel to cut costs and such. I want a good system, not a cheap one. 

So, what do you think, should I wait or not? (Anyway, the question is about april, I think I can wait..)


----------



## mail2and (Oct 24, 2005)

Actually, Apple is converting just because they had inventory problems with IBM. The iMacs and The powermacs have had huge delays just due to lack of inventory with IBM. That is precisely why Apple opted for Intel over AMD. AMD and IBM have similar problems. With Intel, Apple will get the complete package from one source.

The G4 and G5 chips are pretty good.. infact a g4 1.4 ghz thing will give any p4 2.6 ghz processor a run for its money. 

Be rest assured, the consumer line and the laptops will first get converted to intel.. so imacs, ibooks, mac mini and pbook are expected to go intel first.. the conversion to intel for imacs may be delayed.. 

however the mini and the lappies will get nice li'l Pentium Mz...


@saurav_cheetah: apple is a hardware company primarily. they use the PPC architecture as against x86 used in PCs. Hence, you can't assemble an apple thing for urself. I've seen somewhere that u can use off the shelf PPC components and build urself a machine capable to run OS X.. but IMO that is too much of an effort


----------



## adithya_spec (Oct 24, 2005)

hi guys 
iam going to buy ipod shuffle 512mb player in rediff
shopping mall for RS 4999(EMI 1700)
is it ok buying there  
if not y?and where shud i?


----------



## goobimama (Oct 26, 2005)

4999 seems to be quite a nice price for the Shuffle. If you can live without the display then go ahead and buy it. The shuffle has excellent sound quality and has good battery life too!


----------



## mail2and (Oct 26, 2005)

YEah but you can get the nano 2gb for around 9k.. if u've got good contacts then mebbe even 8k 

one of my friends got it for 8k...


----------



## goobimama (Oct 26, 2005)

9k is quite good! Might I ask where you get it for that price?


----------



## mail2and (Oct 26, 2005)

Mumbai.. Alfaa, Vile Parle 

Or Haji Ali shopping Center...


----------



## HellGuardian (Nov 9, 2005)

my pc is on a LAN, all computers here r PCs running on windows, and the servers as well(IBMs), so I wanted to know that if i buy an ibook, ill i be able to connect it to the LAN??? my coll uses cyberoam corporate client for internet connection sharing and is on domain(workgroup wrks too)...


----------



## goobimama (Nov 9, 2005)

Well I set up a LAN between my PC and the mac and it worked one way. Mail2And mentioned a way so that one could use see the mac from the windows PC but I didn't feel the need. Dialup internet worked just fine....


----------



## mail2and (Nov 9, 2005)

I'll quote my post from another thread on this forum.



> u can create a workgroup for windows to recognize mac...
> 
> go to Applications/Utilities/Directory Access.... there in SMB enter the name of the workgroup of ur windows network.
> 
> ...


----------

